# Garnett spent weekend in Portland...hmmmm



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Interesting.......hey you never know, anythings possible!

Source....hoopsworld daily report


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Portland - Apparently, Minnesota superstar forward Kevin Garnett spent some time in the Rose City recently. Rumor has it that KG was spotted on a flight from Portland back to Minneapolis, but why would Garnett be visiting Portland at this time of year? Nike? Nope, he's with And 1, remember? To interview for the vacant GM position with the Blazers? Not likely, he's a pretty solid player, no reason to move to the front office just yet. Was he in town to enjoy the great outdoors of the beautiful Pacific Northwest? Come on now, this guy lives in Minnesota, they've got more than enough great outdoors to satisfy even the most fanatical nature-lover. No, "The Big Ticket" was most likely visiting Portland because the Trail Blazers are one of a small handful of teams that can realistically make a play for his services. After another early postseason ejection for the Timberwolves, Garnett is making some noise that he may be open to a trade. Could Portland be one of his choices?


Rasheed/Bonzi/Patterson 

KG/#26 pick


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

the author seems to be under the impression that there's nothing in Oregon that you can't find in Minnesota. while that may be true if all you do is look at the town of Tillamook, I wonder if he's ever heard of the Pacific Ocean or the Cascade Mountains?


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

maybe rasheed had a big party


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Please Lord I promise to do everything right for the rest of my life if we can just get KG!! Please........


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Oregon live rumor page says Sheed, Bonzi, Zach for KG.. I say... no Zach... take damon or something....


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Having Zach and KG would be redundant. Zach is great, but KG is soooo much better.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

how so? KG is a 3...


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

also, is minny switching over to the EC still?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> the author seems to be under the impression that there's nothing in Oregon that you can't find in Minnesota. while that may be true if all you do is look at the town of Tillamook, I wonder if he's ever heard of the Pacific Ocean or the Cascade Mountains?


I noticed that too. Im sure that Minnesota has great outdoors, but do they have mountains? I'm sure there's tons to do in Minnesota, and even though I've never been there and I might be dead wrong, I'd venture there's more "ourdoors" stuff to do here.

Lakes (well, they got us there) Rivers, Deserts, mountains, valleys, ocean, largest park within the borders of a city, worlds smallest park (ok, you really can't do anything there)...well, the list goes on. (I'm sure Minnesota has it's own list, but come on...what ISN'T here in Oregon?)


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

KG is a 3/4. I think Portland looks to have KG at the 4 and Qyntel at the 3.

Zach is great but I wouldn't kill the deal to keep him over KG.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

D-Squared/Sabas
KG/Boom-Boom
Patterson/Woods/Pip
DA/Daniels
Payton/Stoudamire/McInnis

Hmmm.....I dunno.

Big ifs:

1) Payton signs with PDX
2) The development of Woods
3) Drafting a decent PF/Center
4) Pippen's health and re-signing with PDX
5) Daniels future with PDX (not necessarily crucial)
6) DA's health


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

This just in!!!

KG was seen in Lake Oswego with a real-estate agent, talking to Hakeem, Barkley and GP!!!

Goodbye Rasheed/Bonzi/Zach, Kevin Duckworth, Jerome Kersey, Terry Porter and 4.5 million dollars!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I was just going to ask who saw him with a realtor in Lake Oswego....

you beat me to the scoop again Hap


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

if we trade away Sheed, Bonzi, Zach... we don't have much of a team left.. we'll be like the Twolves team now.. no solid supporting cast for KG.... Keep Zach... KG doesn't play the inside much anymore, so we need zach there to cleanup. KG would play the 4 on defense, Zbo 3 on defense. and switch it up on offense.

Sheed Bonzi Patterson is still the better choice


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Portland has never had a problem amassing a strong supporting cast. I love Randolph, but if we could get Garnett I'd be willing to ship him as well. 

we may wind up being no better than the Wolves, but on the other hand we weren't any better than the Wolves last year either. at least now we'd be a little more likeable.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

KG wants to play the 3.. who will be our PF? and don't say Boom Boom...
that leaves us with 4 SF. Pip, Patterson, KG, Woods.
and no PFs.

Additionally... How many PF's do the Twolves have?

Joe Smith, Loren Woods, Gary Trent, then add Sheed and Zbo.

they need a SF more... Wally can play the 2 guard for them.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Sheed Bonzi and Patterson are a better choice, But I'd still take KG either way.

Supporting cast.
Stoudamire=Hudson
Anderson>Gill
Patterson=Wally (different attributes even them out)
Davis=Nesterovic

Bench
Portland>Minnesota


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> KG wants to play the 3.. who will be our PF? and don't say Boom Boom...
> that leaves us with 4 SF. Pip, Patterson, KG, Woods.
> and no PFs.


in this scenario, Dale Davis would likely slide back to PF, where he's spent most of his career. We'd have to cobble together Boumtje, Sabonis and whoever else we can pick up in free agency to man the 5. 

also remember that for shorter periods Garnett is perfectly qualified to play some center. 

the important thing to remember is that Portland can recover much more quickly from a depleted lineup than the Wolves. Portland spends more money, has a better reputation among players, and has more odds and ends to deal away for upgrades. 

And there are a lot of talented free agents this summer and few teams with cap room.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

how about KG, Marc Jackson

for

Sheed , Bonzi, Dale Davis.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

The thing isd this. Minnesota is going potentially want Sheed for Cap relief, in addition they are gonna want talent to rebuild around. 

If Portlnad is going to want to be in the KG race then in all likelyhood Zach will need to be included.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Lets look at the lineups after a bonzi, sheed, zach trade:

TWolves:

PG: Hudson
SG: Bonzi / Peeler
SF: Wally/ Joe Smith
PF: Sheed/ Zach/Trent
C: Rasho/ Marc Jacson

Ptown:

PG: Damon/McAnus
SG: DA/AD
SF: KG/Patterson /woods/ PIP?
PF: DD/KG
C: Sabonis/DD

which team would you rather have?? I want TWolves.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> maybe rasheed had a big party


He wanted to see the birthplace of the career of Jesse Ventura?:wlift:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Yangsta I disagree. Wanker's so, so, right about how quickly Portland could recover from this, especially if T-Bob were at the helm....:sigh: That's a near perfect situation for the Great Dealer, in that all the guy's like Schrempf, DA, Augmon, Anthony, Kerr, Patterson, Jackson, and even Rider -- several of 'em guys I'd not want any part of with the current roster -- these sorts of guys are exactly what we would need to plug in around a core of KG, Woods, and DA. Giving up Zach would be painful, I agree, and it sure seems like the deal could be sweetened both ways by us sending them McInnis or Mighty Mouse and them sending us a Joe Smith, Marc Jackson, or even Gary Trent. Still, I'd be willing to include Woods (completing the gutting of this current roster) for a chance to build around KG. Portland just wouldn't get stuck the way Minnesota has, imo.

Go Allen!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*and they have what in common??? N I K E*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> This just in!!!
> 
> KG was seen in Lake Oswego with a real-estate agent, talking to Hakeem, Barkley and GP!!!
> ...


And they all wear Nike's on their feet. Still wonder why they were here? I guess because Lebron James was here a few days ago too that we must be trading the rights for Eric Barkley for him as well.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Amazing....I thought I'd never see it....

There are actually people on this board who aren't willing to make a Garnett deal if Zach has to be included?

Over the last 3-4 years, on a variety of Blazer boards, all I've heard is "The Blazers need to trade some depth for a superstar." I've made similar posts. This is one of the reasons that Trader Bob assembled so much talent on this team, in the hopes that he could make a depth-for-superstar deal.

Look, I still don't think that Minnesota would even agree to Wallace + Wells + Randolph for Garnett. But if they did - the Blazers had BETTER jump all over it before McHale changes his mind.

We are talking about the runner-up for the MVP. We are talking about a player who, in the course of one calendar year, added an incredible amount of the leadership and intensity that he was criticized for not having last year at this time. We are talking about a player who turned 27 last week, and is continuing to improve his game.

I'm just stunned that there isn't unanimity on this one.....


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Amazing....I thought I'd never see it....
> 
> There are actually people on this board who aren't willing to make a Garnett deal if Zach has to be included?
> ...


what would make us any different from Minny if we traded all our depth away for Garnett??


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

*A bong dream....*

Maybe Garnett will sign for the MLE?? 



 :grinning:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: A bong dream....*



> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> Maybe Garnett will sign for the MLE??
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't realize Garnett was a free agent?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

You've gotta look it as more than just one deal. Portland has a pretty long history, even pre-dating T-Bob, of attracting strong free agents. Minnesota couldn't seem to attract 'em for whatever reason. Portland has, year after year. I think all sorts of guys would jump at the chance to play for Allen and to play with KG. But let's say it's not every free agent's dream to play in Portland for Allen and with KG. Let's say it's only two or three guys thinking that way. Let's say one of those guys signs on, and let's say Payton for arguments sake as he's got personal reasons for wanting to be here without KG. Then the free agents who turned away from Portland would be turning away from Allen, KG AND Payton. You might choose to call it wishful thinking but I'd say there's better than even odds that there'd be a pretty incredible snow-balling effect over the next, say.... two or three years. By then someone like Payton might even be done but we might also have several other good-sized names on the roster by then. It's a risk I'd be willing to take, regardless.

And finally, despite having followed the Blazers since I moved here in '88, I've found myself hard pressed to root for the current Blazer squad over the Wolves when they've played recently, largely because of KG. Even if all we did was become the next Wolves, I'd be a lot happier. Besides, with a true superstar on board, there's always the possibility of having things really come together. It's hardly a sure thing but then that's part of what makes sports fun.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> what would make us any different from Minny if we traded all our depth away for Garnett??


I guess we really disagree, because in my mind, 3-for-1 does not equal trading "all" of Portland's talent away.

PG - Stoudamire, McInnis
SG - Anderson
SF - Woods, Patterson
PF - Garnett
C- Davis, Sabonis, Boumtje-Boumtje

That doesn't include Pippen or Daniels - either one or both might be re-signed. That doesn't include any potential FA's like Payton. That doesn't include the #23 pick (one mock draft I saw had Collison coming with that pick - perfect backup at PF!)

That's a deeper team than Minnesota had this last year, IMO.

As for the answer to your question - right now Minnesota is an up-and-coming team with a young superstar just entering his prime. If the Blazers got Garnett, THEY would then be the up-and-coming team with a young superstar just entering his prime.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm only go to say this once, KG can't and hasn't gotten out of the first round since he's been a pro and the main attraction in TWOLVE LAND! Hell even AI got to the finals in the east and he had less of a team around him then KG has had. 

Zach in his first year coming in as a sub took us 1 quarter away from the biggest come back in NBA history and that's coming off the freaking bench. KG is a big star on a team without hope, of course his numbers are going to look good. If this trade goes down the way it's being suggested, our team will be the Twolves just moved here and it will be one and done just like they've been doing for five years. 

Hell No! 

This makes neither team better but gives a slight egde to the Wolves cause Zach is the X factor. On top of that they can boot Sheed at the end of the year and Bonzi contract is moveable. This makes their team prime for a huge rebuild. 

Why don't we just keep our cards and do what they will surely do at the end of next year?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> I'm only go to say this once...


Can we hold you to that, Terrible? :grinning: 

Seriously, though, you do make a strong case. Even so, I'd still make that trade. We're just gonna have to disagree on this one, Terrible. If this trade happens I'll be sorry to see Zach go but I really do believe that the Blazer's fate with Garnett would be pretty different (and brighter) than the Wolves' has been.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> I'm only go to say this once, KG can't and hasn't gotten out of the first round since he's been a pro and the main attraction in TWOLVE LAND! Hell even AI got to the finals in the east and he had less of a team around him then KG has had.
> 
> Zach in his first year coming in as a sub took us 1 quarter away from the biggest come back in NBA history and that's coming off the freaking bench. KG is a big star on a team without hope, of course his numbers are going to look good. If this trade goes down the way it's being suggested, our team will be the Twolves just moved here and it will be one and done just like they've been doing for five years.
> ...



Yes Sheed leaves at the end of the year, but you get nothing for him. Bonzi is one year older with cancer causing Sheed and may have less value. Zach, even though I like him a lot is undersized. He has trouble on D. KG will attract talent to Portland and Paul Allen has the pocket book to pay him and have a high salery cap. Very different situation than Minn.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

Terrible, you really think we will be the next T'wolves if we get KG. Thats crazy, cause you obvivously don't know the Wolves that good. They dont have near as much talent as the Blazers, I would like you to name more than 2-3 people on the Wovles that's better than any Blazers players besides Wally and KG. KG is top 5 players in the NBA, and he would be the star that Portland has been talking about. I will even let Zach go, even thought I think he will be a star one day, he will never the as good as defender as KG, and thats the biggest knock on Zach, is that if we traded Sheed, Zach would not be able to defend all the 4's in the western conference. Also, KG is the best passing power forward in the league, averging almost 6 a game. I would love to get KG in a heartbeat, as he is still young as is still not at his prime I think. It would do good for Portland, as we would have to trade 3-4 players for KG. Thats subtraction by addition. It would thin out the Blazers roster. With all that said, I don't see KG coming here, and Zach and atleast Sheed for 1 more year.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Okay, so let's say we bring in KG, who is our deadly shooter from outside? Who is our PG? IF KG has DA and AD around him we are sunk! Neither of these guys are consistant and DA is a health risk. How about Q? Could be the next TMAC but if he only gets 8 minutes a game to give DA or AD a breather he wont get any better. Sabas is bone on bone at this point and although the best passing big man to ever play needs ice in between quarters, now Dale is deadly from layup distance but don't expect him to give ya 20 a night. So outside of KG where does the offense come from?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Terrible, you're answering some of your own questions -- DA goes down and Woods suddenly gets all sorts of two-guard minutes backing up the now starting AD. Also, with that team there'd be enough ball movement that Damon would be more free on the offensive side. Not to say that Damon's suddenly going to break into All Star status but he really did play well during the playoffs and he's worked well with Pip doing a lot of the ball handling. DA and AD handle the ball well for two-guards, Woods handles it well as a three, Garnett handles it well period, and then (hopefully) there's Sabas. Patterson and DD would be the only average to weak ball handlers for their positions (of the remaining guys who'd be gettin' any serious minutes). Perhaps regardless but certainly if this trade were to happen, Woods would be getting at least the kinds of minutes that Zach got this last season.

Anyway, all that aside and you're still only looking at things right after the trade has been done. There would still be the MLE as well as pieces (McInnis, Patterson, Boom-Boom, Daniels, Smith...) that could be packaged. Also, I could see Pip suddenly more excited about stickin' around. Then there's that 23rd pick which, though good scouting and a bit of luck, has landed us Zach and Woods recently. That same staff is still in place through the draft.

As others have said, I'm not gonna hold my breath over this. Still, if the Wolves are willing I'm sure hoping Allen's ready to go on this one.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

we need a superstar go-to-guy 
and if it takes shipping out an underachieving pf, a spittin swingman, and a up n comer - well id do it in a heart beat. having KG here is also a bigger drawcard for potential free agents, i cant really see too many people being totally wrapped to play with sheed etc to the degree they'd pick us over other teams.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> we need a superstar go-to-guy
> and if it takes shipping out an underachieving pf, a spittin swingman, and a up n comer - well id do it in a heart beat. having KG here is also a bigger drawcard for potential free agents, i cant really see too many people being totally wrapped to play with sheed etc to the degree they'd pick us over other teams.


I agree, Portland has a chance to get a Superstar and they have to take it. Even if it is a heavy price to pay. Kevin Garnett would get my butt in a Rose Garden seat, would he get your butt there too? Garnett is not that old either, so he is going to be around for a few years too. :yes: 

All I am saying is that it would be a nice way to clear out some of the garbage!


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

The point is this... there needs to be a way to get KG, and also keep one of the three Bonzi, Sheed, or Zach as a second offensive option. Like sheed.. KG's game is being pushed further away from the hoop.. both players are settling for jumpers.. Don't get me wrong.. both are excellent shooters, but we need inside offensive presence.. and Zach gives us exactly that. Right now I'm sure minny is trying to unload some big guys... they have KG, Trent, Woods, Jacson, Smith , Rasho... 6 big guys filling 2 spots. Trading KG for Zach and Sheed.. would make it 7 big guys. doesn't make sense to either team. Keep in mind two things... Giving the Twolves bonzi and sheed is already quite a lot considering other teams would not be able to give them as good of a PF in return. players on the blazer team generally get a stat boost when they move to another team, mainly due to the wealth of talent we have.. so expect sheed's and bonzi's numbers to improve once they're out.... Are we forgetting how good sheed is here? 2 years ago, Sheed and KG would have been mentioned in the same breath... we went deep into the playoffs in 99 and 2000 with him... I don't think we would really have to forfeit Zbo to get KG with Sheed and Bonzi in the trade already. That's all I'm saying.. if we have to give up ZBo... let it be 
Zbo + Damon for Jermaine O'neil....


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> This just in!!!
> 
> KG was seen in Lake Oswego with a real-estate agent, talking to Hakeem, Barkley and GP!!!
> ...


I remember that like it was yesterday. We were hosting the draft in 92 and Amhad Rashad said "Maybe Hakeem is just what the Blazers need to get over the hump." I remember thinking to myself "what Blazers? We'd have traded away the whole f'in team.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

Sheed,Bonzi and McInnis for KG !!!!!!!!


then all we need to do is somehow GET RID OF Damon by maybe packaging him with Ruben or something !!!!!!!!!

Let Cheeks fly to Philly and hire Larry Brown as our coach and GM (if he wants) or maybe we could bring back Petrie or Kiki and Clyde or something !!!!!!


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*anybody and everybody*

Since we traded Clyde this team's biggest problem has been lack of direction. We don't know what to do on offense. We have no focal point on defense. Nobody can be counted on to show up every game. KG would change all that in a heartbeat. The NBA is more star focused than ever. We could be the team that's getting the calls because of our star power instead of the fans that are always whining about how the other team always gets the calls. Having a super-star would be really really nice. That's not even looking at the off the court benefits. We should jump at the chance to land KG, reguardless of what they ask for. Even if it's Sheed, Bonzi, Zach and Woods.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> Oregon live rumor page says Sheed, Bonzi, Zach for KG.. I say... no Zach... take damon or something....


rasheed bonzi n zac n damon i wouldnt trade thsoe as a combo for ANY one player. no way trading z-bo for kg.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

My trade both works and is fair.

Sheed,Bonzi and McInnis for KG straight up!

Sheed alone is fair but taking attitude into account they also get Bonzi (now it's more than fair),AND they get McInnis whom they could use.

What's NOT to love about this idea?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Plus add some draft picks and we may have something here. The problem is look at what Sheed and Bonzi accomplished here in Portland, McHale may be looking at that.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

KG hasn't accomplished much in Minne either so it's pretty fair.They get two starters Sheed and Bonzi plus McInnis.I'd rather keep our pick and let them have AD if they need more than those three guys.

Now how the hell do we get rid of Damon?

'Tis a shame he isn't "competition" for Tonya Harding in ice-skating :devil: ("just kiddin",LOL!)


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

*T- Wolves fans are saying.........*

That KG was in Portland to sign with Adidas?
Is that true?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

We can actually include Damon in the deal, take out Jeff McInnis and take back Terrell Brandon. That might be a more attractive deal although I dont know if they want a buncha potheads grouped together. Damon is very tradable however this off season. He upped his value in the playoffs and only has 2 years remaining.


----------



## PortlandActor (Dec 31, 2002)

KG, Woods & DA = the all-skinny team! 

Where's da beef?!


----------



## RipCityBlazer (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> 
> Rasheed/Bonzi/Patterson
> ...


I say 'Sheed, Patterson, and #23 pick for KG and maybe the #36 pick


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

While I am sure it was VERY fun to dream about KG becoming a Blazer, it ain't going to happen.

KG was in Portland to talk to Adidas about switching his shoe deal, rumor has it - he is frustrated with And One... the same way he got frustrated with NIKE a few years ago, not enough Love.

It was about the shoes, plain and simple. 

I suppose it is nice to Dream but unfortunately reality is just a post away...


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Interesting about Adidas and KG. Then again, who really knows for sure if KG didn't stop by and chat with the Blazers. I doubt anyone can deny the possibility however remote it really is. Portland is one of the few teams that could pull off a deal for KG and it would be big news no matter what if KG was seen in some other city that was the home of a team that could afford him. I'm not going to discount anything at this point.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

:laugh: A shoe deal :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

What about the long-term cost? Might it be too risky to trade for Garnett?

--->> The Pistons are evaluating the same scenario...


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

The possibility of getting KG seems pretty remote, however, he's nearing the end of his enormous contract, and there's no way the Timberwolves are going to re-sign him for anything near that kind of money. If Paul Allen thinks KG can bring the Blazers to the promised land, and deliver on his promise of cleaning up the team's image, I could see him doing it. If the T-wolves know that KG is going to walk in the off-season or force a sign and trade, I could see them looking for the best deal possible. 

I would ship out Wallace and two other players - but I'd rather those two were Ruben Patterson and Damon Stoudamire than Bonzi and Zach. If we're dreaming, we might as well make it a nice one.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I understand the concept that you are worth what people are willing to pay you...but KG needs to realize he doesn't DESERVE his contract. 

Why? Well, unless your name is Shaq, Duncan or Kobe, you don't deserve that kinda cabbage.

Also, it really hinders who the team can get. I know it's totally unrealistic, but if KG had any brains, he'd take a contract for 8-10 million a year (maybe less?) so his team can sign decent players.

Just like Zo, it's time to take a pay cut to help the team win games. I know it aint that easy, but if KG takes the max for his next contract, he only has himself to blame for why his team can't compete in the league.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Mt St Hap, the only mountain on Haptasys island, erupted and killed everyone who was in Hapstown.
> 
> A moment of silence please.


Ooops. I just farted. :whofarted Sorry.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

There is virtually no chance KG was in Portland for anything related to coming to the Blazers. If is fun to speculate, but what would he be doing here? Talking to GM... err... nope... not here... never was... wrong city. Chatting with Cheeks? Highly unlikely. For one... he is under contract... I don't think we could talk to him even if we wanted to. 

Actually... hold on just a minute... it can't be.... IT IS! Kevin Garnett is snooping around my backyard! 

But seriously... his face did materialize in my oat meal this morning.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> Sheed,Bonzi and McInnis for KG straight up!


My favorite combo to get KG :yes:

Gym Rat... its the shoes.. its always about the shoes...


----------

